# Just picked up a 2007 extreme power Help!



## larue73 (Aug 11, 2006)

I Should never go on Ebay I bought a new full dura ace 2007 extreme power for $4200. My question is sizing I am 5'9 and my current bike has a 55cm top tube which feels great.The colnago is 57cm with a 55.6 t/t I am sizing the bike off of the headtube.Will this bike beat me up Is it that stiff?.I have read great things about shimano's tubeless wheelset which is on this bike. The wheelset will smoth out the ride some.Well if it does not work I will be selling a 2007 frameset for $2900. I am coming from a 2006 orca which could use better drivetrain response.

Thanks, Eric:


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I think I saw that bike/frame. Is it in STIT? If so, I thought it was only the frame for sale. Maybe I missed yours though.

I am just a smidge under 5' 9" and the optimum Colnago frame for me is a 53 c-t, but if that length of top tube works for you, then you got one heck of a deal on that bike.

As far as the bike beating you up, I seriously doubt that will be the case because it is carbon fiber. It just has some reinforcing ribs to prevent flex. I ride a Cristallo for most of my riding and it is really smooth. However, the big difference in comfort that I have found is the wheels. I built up some 36 spoke Campy Record tubulars on Campy Record hubs and those wheels are way more comfortable than my Zipp 202's, 303's, or 404's. Sounds like the wheelset that came with the bike should be pretty comfortable, so try it out and see. Worrying about comfort after you bought the bike is silly, because all you have to do is ride it to figure out if it is a problem. Let us know what you find out.

Right now, I am debating between the Extreme C, Extreme Power, and C50, with the C50 being in the lead, but who knows.


----------



## AmoJohnny (Aug 12, 2005)

5'9 I ride a 54


----------



## Bianchi67 (Oct 16, 2005)

I'm 5'9" and ride a 55cm TT. My Cristallo is a 52 slope which is about the same as the 56 std Colnago.


----------



## edmundjaques (Dec 29, 2005)

Bianchi67 said:


> I'm 5'9" and ride a 55cm TT. My Cristallo is a 52 slope which is about the same as the 56 std Colnago.


6ft. 57cms on both my MXL and C50. Same size, same geometry. C50 seems bigger. No problems with either.


----------



## optimieron (May 27, 2007)

Similiar situation. 6 ft 1, 56 cm Extreme-C


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

I'm a bit over 5'9", and thanks to ethnicity and genetics, I have ultra short legs and weird long torso, and I ride a 51 cm c-t / 52.7 cm top tube with a 13 cm stem lol


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

I'm 5' 11", ride colnago size 56.


----------



## JLane (Jan 27, 2002)

Size the bike by the top tube. Don't be afraid to be a bit on the large size, especially if you have longer legs vs. torso like myself. Remember, as you raise the handlebars the effective top tube gets shorter. This is due to the head angle as well as the fact that the closer to level that your forearms become, the longer they reach.

I use this fact to ride a 54S (equivalent to a 58) even though I'm 5'8". I have very long legs in proportion to my torso and having had neck surgery, need my handlebars up as high as practical. I've attached a photo of my set-up, you can see I have no shortage of seatpost showing - and no shortage of HS spacers - I realize I'm an outlier here.

Fit is a very individual thing, and will change with your age and physical condition. I'm in my mid-40's and my buddies look to me to help them. I can't tell you how many guys I've put more spacers in their steerer or flipped their stem to get them up higher. Universally, and I mean everyone, has commented how much more comfortable they are, and no one has switched back Downside? It doesn't look as "cool euro racer", and yes, is somewhat less aerodynamic. But if you're not comfortable everything else is moot. Cheers!


----------



## ballmon (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm 5' 10+ and ride 54 and 50sloping. I don't see how you make that frame work for you. Then again, with the seat forward and a shorter stem, it just might work out. Good luck. Good deal too, it's like you got the components, wheels and tires for free. I love mine. It doesn't quite have the ultra plush ride of the C50, but the way it tranfers all of your power to the road in nothing short of amazing. I love the ride but I weigh 200+ pounds. If you're on the light side the ride might not be so comfortable due to the bikes stiffness.


----------

